# 'No DOS partition found' problem



## enriquefynn (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello... I was trying to install FreeBSD 8.1, I did everything but when I try to pu DOS partition it says that 'No DOS partition found', how can I solve this problem?


----------



## roddierod (Dec 13, 2010)

Why are you creating a DOS partition and what is saying no DOS partition? FreeBSD doesn't need a DOS partition to install.


----------



## teckk (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html

The FreeBSD handbook is extensive. Start with the install section.


----------



## enriquefynn (Dec 14, 2010)

After a while I managed to install from memstick, but the it doesn't recognize my atheros ethernet AR8152, but thank you... I was trying to install from a memory stick and I needed FreeBSD to see this DOS partition...


----------



## enriquefynn (Dec 14, 2010)

By the way... now I'm seeing that my post didn't went to the reply I was trying to send it to, so it was very disconnected with the scope if you analyze it alone, the other thread was about installing FreeBSD using unetbootin in a memory stick, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think your AR8152 chipset should work. According to this post there is a driver in -Current.


----------

